# Seafrance amendment costs still good value for us



## Alidel (Aug 14, 2007)

We broke down at the aire in Calais last month - had to wait 2 hrs for the breakdown truck and missed our ferry. The tickets were the cheapest inflexible Seafrance ones, about £68 return for a 7.3m van, with a £10 cost for any amendment plus the difference between our ticket price and the price on the day. 

We phoned them just 10 mins before the ferry was due to leave and they put a note on our file allowing the amendment for £10. When we arrived at the port 3 hours later, the sailing was priced at the same rate as the one we had missed and the £10 amendment fee was all we had to pay. 

Just thought I'd post this as I very nearly didn't phone to make the amendment as we'd left it so late. Also, we thought that by arriving without a ticket the price would have been much higher - but they had a half-empty boat and the prices reflected that. I think they deserve a mention for what seems a fair pricing policy, not taking advantage of the need for a ticket on the day.

Our problem was very minor as it happens - the battery terminal had shaken loose - very embarrassing to see the look on the breakdown man's face.......having a brand new van and no spanners to get the floor cover off the battery compartment is our only (feeble) excuse.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Different of my experience in August. We arrived early at Calais so decided to get an earlier SeaFrance Ferry. Cost? £25 to catch an earlier one! 

The ferry was more than half empty so I really thought this was taking the P**S!


----------



## Alidel (Aug 14, 2007)

You're right about that - it has happened to us at Dover. We come from Cardiff and leave loads of time for the journey. It seems odd that they'd rather have empty space than let you on an earlier ferry, but then I suppose everyone would just rock up when they felt like it.

I just thought about doing the post because a timely phone call saved us money and the available ferry prices didn't change just because we were doing same-day travel.

We've just booked with Seafrance again for Thursday for £46.80 return - using the motorhomefacts discount code to get 10% off, inflexible cheapie again.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We came back a day early in August, and were able to bag a no-charge change to our MHF cheapie booking.  

Mind you, this was just as the ferry was about to load, so maybe they operate a RyanAir type system - an early change means you pay, but a last-minute one is free (as long as there's room on the ferry, of course - I wouldn't like to play a game of bluff with them :wink: )

Gerald


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

When we traveled in September there were 3 levels of fares available, Saver, Amendable and Freedom with a variation of £7 between the Saver and Amendable and £10 between Amendable and Freedom.

The conditions were

"Saver fares Fare - £10.00 Modification Fees (and possibly an excess) apply each time you amend the date or time of your journey. 100% Cancellation Fee applies.

Amendable Fare - £5.00 Modification Fees (and possibly an excess) apply each time you amend the date or time of your journey. £30 Cancellation Fee applies.

Freedom Fare - Only excesses apply, no cancellation fees and no amendment fees. Click the column titles for more information. or online at www.seafrance.com

we used "Amendable" and were only charged the £5 to change.

regards

Geoff


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Have used Seafrance a lot over the last three years, both for work and leisure trips and have turned up early most times for the return trip and been offered an earlier sailing at no extra cost. Recently on two occasions we have had to pay £10 amendment fee, once we were offered the choice, get next ferry for a tenner and once when we were so early we went to the ticket office where a loud argument was going on between a Dutch group and a very unhappy(possibly angry staff member by this time) we asked "Is it possible to get an earlier ferry?" For a tenner yes was the result. The other group were argueing over 125 Euro cost as the tickets they held were not valid for that day and supplied by a cheap ticket outfit in Holland! I think it is a recent thing that they charge the extra if you amend the sailing time, but it is one I am happy to pay to not have to wait, when the extra time gained means we can unpack the 'van and enjoy a glass or two of one of the cheaply aquired wines at home having dined on board the ferry. IMHO Seafrance has proved themselves to be reasonable and fair on every occasion( Ithink Jocknrita had a good experience with them after a mishap over there, will do a check and see if I got it right)


----------

